# UD's Produce



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Several years ago my crippled creek station was smashed by a tree limb putting all the walls into 2 or 3 pieces. I dug them all out and after a little bit of puzzle making I had 4 walls, in pieces, but all the parts were there minus the chimney. After some serious gluing and clamping, filling in the cracks with testors body fill, I was ready for paint, choosing yellow okra as it was a very popular color back in the day, it is actually international harvester machine yellow. Was missing windows, boarded that one up also freight area doors, made a interior box in place of so I could show produce, mutton on 1 window frame was broken, so when I install the window pane I broke it in the same place (**** kids I told them not to play baseball there), made and smoke stack out of tubing and secured it with wire to the roof, and made up 1 door also made a new loading dock out of styrene. I lit the building using 1 10mm led inside and 1 5mm out side over the door, powered by twin c cell batteries with the switch hidden under the eve of the roof. Some of the produce are from eBay, cucumbers I made from rice and crates are from styrene. Oranges are from lava beads painted with orange, yellow and green spray paint. Put some fruit decals on the building. UD's produce is for Uncle Daniel who was a plumber and my brother in law and my kids called him "UD", he thought he was the world's greatest gardener but the only thing I ever saw him grow was nut grass, may he RIP


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Choochoowilly;

I really like the way you have taken something that was storm damaged, and have rebuilt and repurposed it into another remarkable model. It has a really "down home" feel to it.

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, Bill


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it! Very nice repurposing.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent idea and a great tribute.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work, I like farmers markets and produce stands, adds realism to any layout

Jerry


----------

